
Mattress Firm files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, will close up to 700 stores - koolba
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/10/05/mattress-firm-chapter-11-bankruptcy/1532218002/
======
koolba
This is a perfect example of online retailers eating brick and mortar's lunch.

Given that price is the biggest factor is mid sized purchases like a mattress,
I don't see them coming back from this. You can't compete with the online
companies on price if you're paying for local floor space and local delivery.

~~~
fetus8
Not only are the online retailers eating their lunch, but Mattress Firm opened
an insane amount of stores, super close to each other.

They opened probably close to 10-15 stores within a 25 mile radius of where I
live, over the last couple years. As new stores opened, I joked with friends
that the only way these stores could exist would be as a front for money
laundering or something.

~~~
jetti
There is an area by me that has two Mattress Firms across the street from each
other and a third less than a block away. I would joke to my wife that they
are using the Starbucks method of store placement.

